
MegaBots says it will shut down if it can’t reach its next crowdfunding goal - e1ven
https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/16/megabots-says-it-will-shut-down-if-it-cant-reach-its-next-crowdfunding-goal/
======
mtmail
> The company’s asking for a massive $950 million

The kickstarter page says it's $950,000

~~~
mtmail
Techcrunch corrected the article now.

